

NASA's New X-Plane Design Has 18 Engines, Pencils for Wings - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/nasas-latest-x-plane-design-has-18-engines-pencils-for-wings

======
MichaelCrawford
I'm not afraid of airplanes because I don't believe physics or aerodynamics.

I'm afraid of airplanes because I'm afraid of computer programmers.

